# Horse i want!!! what do you think?



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

The Clydesdale I was planing on getting I gave it to a friend. She fell in love with the little boy and i told her to go ahead and get him so I was looking on for one on the computer and saw this little boy. tell me what you think. :wink:

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-721033.aspx?search_id=d69a337f-805d-4b61-9b3f-b2cad62ff887


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh he's beautiful! Plus, he's only 2 years old so you can break him to saddle if you want. People always think its weird when I tell them I wanna ride a Clydesdale, but I've seen it done before and it looks awesome. Although, you need a special saddle to fit. He just looks perfect though


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

girl get him and rescue him... he is under weight!!!! poor guy i love his eyes though. aww i just wanna feed the little guy. i hope you get him!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

He is already broke to ride. And its not wierd at all you want to ride a clydesdale I have been to scottland plenty of times and that is the number one horse they ride there.

And thank you. Im hoping to buy him. But Im wondering what all the horses at my barn will think when they see a giant in the field with them:lol:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

he does need some groceries, but i bet his thin-ness is due to his big growth spurts ;-)

he's a cutie!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

awww haha they will think "what the heck are ya doin up there" they will snort and scurry...the same thing my geldings (15.3hh and 16.3hh) did when i introduced them to my 26'' mini! they finally calmed down and hust acted like horses. theres nothing "weird" wbout riding a clydesdale...i love em'!!!!!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Painted... I agree he is to thin for my likeing but I saw his face and I fell in love.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

grab him up feed him good and love love love that sweeet boy! he will be happy to have you as a NEW mama!!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Im hopeing to get him!!! Although my other horse, Barney will get angry he gets mad at me when Im riding,training,and petting other horses. He will hes butt to me. And me getting another horse (that am going to keep forever).....hes going to be so ANGRY...

anybody else? I would love to hear what other people think of him.
Im a Saddlebred person (I have had other horses besides saddlebreds in the past of course but I do love me a saddlebred) so I dont know much about drafts.


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

What a cutie, i worked at a trail riding centre in Victoria for some years and we had a clydesdale gelding that was six named Dudley and he had the best temperament, use to put small children on him because he would never step a foot out of place or rev up if the other horses did. his canter was so cool it feels like a big rocking chair. Before they bought Dudley they bought a nineteen hand Clydesdale called Prince he had a good temp as well but when they put him in the cart he use to have a bad habit of veering to the right, and when a nineteen hand clydesdale wants to go right ya go right so they sold him to a family who wanted a paddock pet.
I'm sure you will have heaps of fun with him


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's a good looking horse. He is on the lighter side of things but you don't want them to be much heavier he is because of how big and heavy they are during that young age. They aren't quite the same as light breeds.

If you are ready and know how to handle a draft, I say go for it! He would be loads of fun to work with and ride


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is very cute, & I think it'd be great if you got him! With some TLC he'll be good as new.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/5777/album/

here are a few more pictures of him!!!:wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you buy him? what are you planning to do with him?


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I should be getting him in 2 weeks. Im going to train him to pull a wagon and pleasure riding. But who knows Im might do something different with him.


----------



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

I am such a sucker for Clydesdales! I have seen them do dressage and event and fox hunt and I just love them to death!
I agree! Get him, love him, put some meat on his bones and I hope you have a wonderful new friend to last a long time!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

He's a pretty boy!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

aww go get 'im!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How exciting! will want more pics!


----------



## lilkk11907 (Oct 23, 2008)

He is sooo cute!!! I think that it is awesome that you want to ride a clydesdale. My friend has some and I can't wait until I can go out with him and ride them. I love how big they are. Good luck in training him.


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

He's a gorgeous guy! And he looks like a really good saddle horse in the making. Grab him! Be very careful pasturing him with saddle horses though. We always kept ours seperate, mostly because they saddle horses felt the need to pick fights and the drafts, well, always won. If you shoe him he can't play with them. They obviously eat way more too. I just picked up a 7month old draft cross myself and have worked with adult percherons, belgians and clydes for a while, they are awesome, super gentle and calmer than saddle horses in general. Starting them young also helps you make sure to keep their mouth soft so they will listen.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i love him. he's so cute! i worked for one lady who owned a tb stud and some one brought in a clyde mare to breed. She was amazing! broke to ride so one day when teh owners came out she put me on her bareback...i think when i stood next to her the top of my head was about half way up her belly. Make sure your not afraid of heights! lol


----------

